# not coping well really depressed



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi guys;I am really not doing well. With everything that is going on I am finally buckling under. I am in constant pain now with the endo. Nothing seems to work for the pain and the advil and the aniprox that I take just sets my asthma wild so it seems I am dammed. My IBS just goes wild when I eat any great amount. I have to question why I even bother to eat because it seems to come out of both ends of me. I am so stressed. I spend alot of time in bed now because of the pain. I am tired of people telling me that I look like death warmed over. I spend alot of my time crying when I am by myself. I now I have become a capital B____ch to live with and it must be hard for my family. There's times when hubby looks at me and says is it safe to talk and I feel so bad. I am so confused I know I can't handle much more with me being sick and Eden being sick and the doctor's have given yet another opinion on her andso we have six different opions on her. they say wait and see if things are worse by Dec. If they are the same we will put her in the hospital and run more tests. Just how bad does it have to get. Does she have to be unconcious. When I see the peditrician in Dec if they have not given a diagnosis I am going to ask that they send her to toronto to the Sick Kids hospital. God what more can happen. I sit here tonight typing this and all I am doing is crying from depression and from pain. I know it seems here lately all I do is vent on you guys but I have no where else to go. I don't want to worry my hubby to much. I am supose to be the strong one. I don't want him to worry I can't handle him having a breakdown and it wouldn't take to much to set him off. God what do I do. I am so tired. I have finally given in and taken one of my atavan which means I will be wiped for the next 24 hours. I should be getting my ultrasound results back tomorrow which also worries me. Anyway I will try and get into chat tonight. Thanks for letting me vent .Denise


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thoughts and prayers are with you Denise...Hang in there, and take care.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Denise, Glad you made it to chat & glad you are now feeling appropriately "ativaned" Better days are coming. Try to give yourself some hypno timeouts during the day when ya can. Best gift you could give yourself, I'll be thinking & praying for ya. Keep us posted. BQ


----------



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

Please forgive me if the suggestion I make is not to your liking but,for different reasons, I've been where you are. Would it be possible for you to see a therapist to help you find coping strategies? My husband is a sweetheart, but he couldn't begin to understand what my problems were. Nor how to help me. I was lucky enough to find a good therapist who helped me weather it out. My prayers and hopes are with you. Betty B.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Denise good talking to you in chat last night, let us no how you progress and hang in there. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Denise,I'm so so sorry to hear your feeling so depressed right now especially with all your going through.We can't always be strong, sometimes we need to cry and have others look after us too.Take care, take each day at a time and I really hope things start looking up for you soon.Big, big loving and sympathetic {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}Clair


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2001)

Denise,I'm so sorry that your feeling so bad and that it's a rough time for you right now. Just remember, every cloud has a silver lining and your day will come. I hope things work out for you with Eden. Sick Kids in TO is a great hospital....I would really push for that if I were you. Keep us all posted....and you know that you can vent on any of us here whenever you need to.Take Care......Glasweegin


----------

